# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  مجموعه مترجمات Nokia S40 Applications / Softwares

## salihmob

Dictionary of International Law   
The Core Vocabulary of the Related Subject
                  It is one of the new generation interactive  international law dictionary derived from the database of the highly  acclaimed of international law terms and is particularly user friendly  with its elegant open design, with different elements starting on new  lines. It helps to learn words, memorize words and search words quickly.
                     It offers excellent coverage of  international law terms and thousands of examples illustrate idiomatic  usage. All irregular noun, verb, and adjectival inflections are spelled  out in full, while guidance on grammar and good usage is provided by  in-text notes. 
                      The Key Features of Dict. of International Law Terms
                    * - The dictionary composed of  most common and concise international law terms and related English  terms and corresponding explanations.
                    * - Up-to-date and accessible information.
                    * - Clear layout and most accurate definitions.
                    * 3 interactive games help to enrich vocabulary in a pleasuring way.
                    * - All the games are funny, AI enriched that remove boring feelings while learning vocabulary.
                    * - Searching is very fast and list of words while you type are provided.
                    * - An offline dictionary that doesn’t required internet connection.
                    * - A diary is provided to write short notes.
                    * - An essential dictionary that gives you better experience than others.
                    * - There are also many features you found in this dictionary

----------


## salihmob

Cambridge Dictionary of American English  
The Cambridge Dictionary of American English provides  definitions for about 40,000 words and is compiled to offer what  learners need most in a dictionary. With easy access, clear definitions,  current vocabulary and plenty of examples this dictionary is an  indispensable aid to students of English
                     Key Features
                    * Based on a 200 million-word  corpus of American English that shows which words and phrases are really  used in current American English, and what people really mean when they  say or write those words
                    * Organized by meaning to help learners use English effectively
                    * Guidewords to help you quickly find the exact meaning you are looking for
                    * A 2,000-word defining vocabulary to help make definitions easy to understand
                    * Authentic, full-sentence examples to show how  words are typically used and to help learners understand and use English  more accurately
                    * Language Portraits to provide in-depth  explanations of difficult grammar, vocabulary, spelling, and punctuation
                   The MSDict Dictionary Format
                   The Cambridge Dictionary of  American English is here presented in MSDict electronic format. MSDict  offers best experience in mobile reference and is available for any  handheld platform.
                    * Quick dynamic search of words while you type
                    * Dynamic changing of font sizes
                    * Learning features
                    * Hyperlinks between different related words
                    * Support of multiple dictionaries installed at a time
                    * Support for MMC, memory stick, and SD memory cards

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع يارائع
+++

----------


## mohamed73

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك* * تســــلم الايـــادي لك مني أجمل تحية*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hamou01

خطا في الشهادة

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## AKHSSASI

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## nadir/159

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

